# Corsair iCUE zeigt mir meine H115i RGB Platinum nicht mehr an ...



## AMDvsNVIDIA (21. Februar 2021)

Hallo , erstmal 


Bin gestern von ner H100i mit defekter Pumpe auf die H115i RGB Platinum umgestiegen .

Jetzt zu meinem Problem :  Gestern ging alles so wie es soll .
                                               Heute wollte ich mich um die Feinjustierung kümmern ,soweit  so gut bis die software ein update hatte und nach                                                    dem Neustart die Lüfter mit Maximal drehzahl liefen, dachte erst geht gleich wieder aber eher nicht.
                                                Bin dan in die Corsair iCue Software und da wahr nun nichts mehr von der Kühlung zu sehen keine geräte                                                                 gefunden ..!!

Was ich bereits unternommen habe :

                                                4x Deninstaliert und 3x neu Instaliert hatt nichts daran geändert das es nicht angezeigt wird .
                                                Die Lüfter und die Pumpe laufen nun übers Mainbord aber halt ohne eine Beleuchtung!

System ist :
                                                AMD Ryzen R7 3700X
                                                ASUS ROG STRIX X470-F
                                                32 GB G.Skill  Ripjawas V
                                                Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Extreme 
                                                Corsair H115i RGB Platinum
                                                be quiete Straight Power E10 500 Wat CM


----------



## tripod (21. Februar 2021)

das usb-kabel ist auch am mainboard angeschlossen?

wenn ja: ist es noch das kabel der alten h100i? würde ich dann mal noch gegen das von der neuen h115i austauschen.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (21. Februar 2021)

Das Kabel ist schon das von der H115i das von der 7 Jahre alten H100i  ist ein anderer Anschluß und passt somit nicht..

Ja USB ist immer angeschlossen gewesen...


----------



## Arzila (21. Februar 2021)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist schon das von der H115i das von der 7 Jahre alten H100i  ist ein anderer Anschluß und passt somit nicht..
> 
> Ja USB ist immer angeschlossen gewesen...


Wackel mal. Am. Kabel rum, bei meiner aio musste ich es mit tesa festkleben da es sonst ständig Verbindung verloren hat bei kleinster Bewegung.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (22. Februar 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort...
Muss ich heute später mal testen...
Habe ich soeben ausprobiert....
Hatt nichts bewirkt


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (23. Februar 2021)

Hatt irgend wer noch ne Idee....
Ich habe selbst das Windows schon zurück gesetzt....


----------



## royaldoom3 (24. Februar 2021)

Wenn du soweit alles an Software etc neu installiert hast und weiterhin nicht erkannt wird, ist entweder das usb kabel defekt oder die aio selbst ist das usb interface defekt gegangen


----------



## Janna (24. Februar 2021)

Klingt danach als wäre ein Fehler beim Updaten der Firmware der Aio aufgetreten. Hatte das auch mit dem aufdrehen der Lüfter. Hab dann den PC komplett vom Strom genommen für wenige Minuten und neugestartet. Dann wurde sie wenigstens bedingt erkannt in Icue aber es war nicht möglich irgendwas zu steuern bis ich die aktuelle Firmware nochmal installiert habe.

Würde da also schauen ob du irgendwie einen Weg findest die aktuelle Firmware neu draufzuspielen.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (24. Februar 2021)

Habe jetzt sogar das Windows neu installiert,aber es geht immer noch nicht 
Habe die Windows Sounds aus gestellt da es sich immer an und aus geschaltet hatte laut saunds...
Habe bei CORSAIR direkt beim Kontakt angefragt aber keine Antwort..

Was kann man noch tun ...?


----------



## soulstyle (24. Februar 2021)

Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach ob Du da gelbe Ausrufezeichen siehst oder am besten ein Screenshot machen.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (24. Februar 2021)

Habe im Gerätemaneger gerade nach gesehen aber bei den usb zeigt es noch nicht mal die H115i an...
Trotz Windows neu...

Aktuelle Treiber : Chipsatz,USB,CORSAIR iCUE 
ist aktuelle Version


----------



## Janna (25. Februar 2021)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Habe jetzt sogar das Windows neu installiert,aber es geht immer noch nicht



Naja die Installierte Firmware auf der Aio selbst hat wenig mit dem Windows zutun.
Ich konnte noch ein Update erzwingen und danach wurde sie wieder erkannt.  Gibt im Netz ein paar Leute denen Icue bei einem Update eben genau diese zerschossen hat.



			https://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=1047742
		


Wie es aussieht bleibt dir sonst nur der Support von Corsair.


----------



## Ace (2. März 2021)

Schaue mal bei Geräte und Drucker, ob sie da erscheint, dann mal rechts klicken Gerät entfernen und neu starten
ob es dann läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

